

Your Password Must Be at Least 18770 Characters - zhoutong
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/276304/

======
taziden
I bet this comes from another top hacker news story from today : "The best
interface is no interface" [http://www.cooper.com/journal/2012/08/the-best-
interface-is-...](http://www.cooper.com/journal/2012/08/the-best-interface-is-
no-interface.html)

------
Itaxpica
This is clearly a brilliant security feature - a brute-force attack on a
password of that length would be all but impossible! Bravo, Microsoft!

~~~
arxanas
I rather think the opposite — every password would comprise of 18770 of the
same character.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Ah, but it can't repeat any of the previous 30,689 passwords. Better break out
the Unicode chart...

------
dangoldin
I love this note: "Note that the number of required characters changes from
17,145 to 18,770 with the installation of SP1."

------
kmfrk
As an aside, good god is the new support section on Microsoft.com criminally
gorgeous.

They really went above and beyond in the redesign. It feels wrong to take this
amount of pleasure in reading a support knowledge database.

------
arank
This seems like an error one machine will show to another machine trying to
create an account.

------
jQueryIsAwesome
Your password must contain at least one unicode character; one space
character, one control character, one mathematical notation character, one
non-spacing character, one cyrillic character, one tonemic character and
remember NOT to use any basic alphanumerical characters ([A-Z0-9]) as those
are widely used in brute force attacks and therefore can't be considered safe.

~~~
krapp
The password which can be expressed is not the true password.

